# Refill loose in the nib



## LizardSpit (Mar 13, 2009)

I just made a pen for my wife.  It was an piece of koa on a sierra kit.  She likes the pen but mentioned that the pen clicks when she writes with it.  The refill, a Parker brand blue gel, is loose in the nib.  Is there a way to fix this?  She is my best customer and I want to keep her happy!!!:wink:


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 13, 2009)

make sure everything is screwed together tight and that the spring is long enough. There's no blank length involved on the Sierra in this regard so there's nothing to really mess up. :tongue:


----------



## LizardSpit (Mar 13, 2009)

The hole in the nib appears to be slightly too large.  Know any way to drill it smaller


----------



## Manny (Mar 13, 2009)

*question*

Is that a Sierra twist or click?


----------



## mywoodshopca (Mar 13, 2009)

LizardSpit said:


> Know any way to drill it smaller


 
Duct tape will fix anything :biggrin:


----------



## LizardSpit (Mar 13, 2009)

it is a Sierra twist


----------



## skiprat (Mar 13, 2009)

I didn't know that Parker had a Gel refill. I guess that the very tip of the refill is slightly narrower than the regular ballpoint? I've just check all of mine ( only 6 though) and the regular refill fits perfectly.


----------



## arioux (Mar 13, 2009)

Take the spring out and stretch it a bit, this should fix the problem.  Happen often with single barrel pens like siera, atlas etc....


----------



## mick (Mar 13, 2009)

skiprat said:


> I didn't know that Parker had a Gel refill. I guess that the very tip of the refill is slightly narrower than the regular ballpoint? I've just check all of mine ( only 6 though) and the regular refill fits perfectly.


 
Actually Skippy the Parker brand refill, Gel and Ballpoint are slightly bigger than the parker style refills that come with our kits. I've had to ream out so many nibs that I now check alll parker style pens I make with a name brand refill before I sell them. This ia especially true with the Gold Ti cigars fromBerea.....But hey i'd rather have thick plating than thin spots!
I've not encountered this problem with the Sierra tho.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Mar 14, 2009)

mick said:


> Actually Skippy the Parker brand refill, Gel and Ballpoint are slightly bigger than the parker style refills that come with our kits. I've had to ream out so many nibs that I now check alll parker style pens I make with a name brand refill before I sell them. This ia especially true with the Gold Ti cigars fromBerea.....But hey i'd rather have thick plating than thin spots!
> I've not encountered this problem with the Sierra tho.


 

Thanks for the info.... good thing to test.


----------

